# One for Barry D



## Pudsey_Bear

This one takes me right back to when I saw my first wife, I was in the Tropicana in Bradford with some mates and she walked in with her friends, Hmm thought I, so the night went on and she walked by a few times so I took a deep breath and asked her to get the DJ to put this on, of course, she told me NO!! so it then became a challenge, eventually, she did, and we ended up talking, going out, and married with two beautiful daughters, sadly it didn't last.


----------



## barryd

Never heard that one before Kev. Bit of Psychedelic Goth stuff going on there. Bet it was a DJ's nightmare! 

Odd track to choose to pull though! :lol:

This was the track I first danced to with the current Mrs D which I recently covered. 1991 I think, end of the Office Christmas party and I went and asked for "The Cure"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Look at the comment I made 2 years ago, and the replies I got


----------



## barryd

LOL! I think you upset the "Rebel" fans.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll survive.


----------



## barryd

At first I was afraid, I was petrified
Kept thinking I could never live without you by my side

yeah Im not doing that one kev!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> At first I was afraid, I was petrified
> Kept thinking I could never live without you by my side
> 
> yeah Im not doing that one kev!


Shush, I didn't know you cared so much.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I saw it was wimmin and thought Hmm, then she kicked off and I thought OK, the second one piped up and I dropped out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I do like a bit of boogie woooooogie.


----------



## barryd

Boogie to this then Kev!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry Shirley, but that punk stuff is a bit old hat, and even the bands admitted they were mostly crap.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Sorry Shirley, but that punk stuff is a bit old hat, and even the bands admitted they were mostly crap.


Punk is alive and well you FOOL! I just proved it there and then! :lol:

That song was because some Twunt on FC suggested I should play nice songs from the old days like Shirley Temple. I also did this  It really is ****e. Good Ship Lollypop is better


----------



## barryd

I might add that you are correct that most punk bands were a bit crap but it meant anyone could pick up a guitar and really express themselves and in my living memory it was the most exciting music game changer ever.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Punk never really caught on with me, obviously, there were some seriously good ones amongst the dross, but even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## barryd

I wasnt massively into Punk really either. The Stranglers and The Clash I liked and they were proper musicians. I Got more into New Wave really and goth rock stuff. Tubeway Army, John Foxx and early Ultravox and the Cure were probably my favourite bands when I was a kid but I also liked the likes of Black Sabbath.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think you tend to like what you grew up with and for me it was Stones V Beatles initially then your tastes widen from there, so the stuff you grew up with largely isn't for me but like anything there are exceptions, but little to rejoice about in the last 20-30 years. Music for me is to relax, not to work hard figuring out what they intended to say.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## HermanHymer

Love that one Kev!


As catchy as Living next door to Alice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just love the energy (I wish I had) in this one


----------



## barryd

Great that Kev. Quite like the song also  Have you met the Bingo Groupettes?

Careful as its an earworm, ive not got it out of my head all summer. its one of my favourite songs now. :slicksmile:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Best watched with the sound off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

That got my attention.!

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Nah! my versions better! :headbang:

And i done it all on me own without girlie singers or some funk guitarist (although i did nick a sample of the kids singing)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, wasn't keen on the original either I'm afraid.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

EXPLICIT VERSION


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I remember this coming out.


----------



## barryd

I love Lily Allens stuff. She just doesnt give a flying fig and writes about whatever she likes.

This one was about George W Bush I believe although she could well have saved it for Trump or our very own mini Trump


----------



## raynipper

Clever.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very good, I did like her when she first came out, no whiney nasely voice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Powerful voice


----------



## barryd

LOL! Done that one an all!  You will keep lining them up Kev!

Actually despite how amazing that version is Im really quite pleased with my Rock Goth cover of that song.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, not sure I'm up to this continued abuse.


----------



## barryd

Its a Bingo Classic!!!! 

I might have to try "Have you ever seen the rain" now thanks to you! What a great song. You might be safe though as my left forefinger is knackered from Gout so I may never play the guitar properly again!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The thanks was for the threat of you never playing again, ever


----------



## barryd

Ill make sure I do it now. Twunt!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah yeah yeah, but I won't watch it you aunt.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dunno if you're a fan, but he can do no wrong for me, still great after 50 years, although he does have help.

https://www.jefflynneselo.com/video/


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, but I won't watch it you aunt.


You Bastud Kev!! I have put myself through absolute agony today learning that song (Have you ever seen the rain). I only have three useful working fingers on my left hand. My most important pointy one is fooked. its now like a marrow thanks to you posting that song! nobody know if its Gout or Arthritis.

Anyway a slave to my art I ignored the pain and recorded my version which I will now put to that video you posted. In the meantime while you wait with baited breath here is my version of wipeout (actually there is an acoustic version as well recorded in the van in the south of France


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can assure you not a single breath was baited here mate.


----------



## Gretchibald

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I do like a bit of boogie woooooogie.
> 
> Then you would like this little village, Laroquebrou . Every August it just becomes a Boogie Woogie festival.


----------



## barryd

Thought I had posted this last night but must have forgot. My rendition of "Have you ever seen the rain" to Kevs Dancy video. Several hours of complete agony. Would be a pretty easy song to master if all your fingers worked  Bass and the small section of keyboards were easy enough but the electric six string and acoustic were almost impossible to play with effectively two fingers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gretchibald said:


> Pudsey_Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like a bit of boogie woooooogie.
> 
> Then you would like this little village, Laroquebrou . Every August it just becomes a Boogie Woogie festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, they'll do, the second one feature world champions.
Click to expand...


----------



## jiwawa

Gretchibald said:


> Then you would like this little village, Laroquebrou . Every August it just becomes a Boogie Woogie festival.


I just love the energy there, and the fact that they so obviously enjoy it!

Which were the champions?


----------



## raynipper

Good add for Duracell there.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

These are pretty good, not seen them, before


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And these have been world champs few times too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Baz wasn't born when that was first shown.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm. 1971 I think he might have been in nappies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, that's for certain, as I have it one good authority that he still is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

I have one last chance tonight to do a cover with just two and a half fingers before we go off again on the grand tour. Whats it gonna be? Im thinking something rocky but with no complicated chords or solos.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can you play solo, or far away?


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


I was gonna say I don't think my skirts were ever QUITE that short.... but I think they probably were! 


Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Wow, I liked that. I loved the collaboration.


----------



## barryd

Here you go then. About five hours work.

My last cover for a while. Going off in the van again but my Finger is still goosed so I pretty much played all of this with two fingers again on my left hand. Well three if you count the little one. Feel good rock track I think from Lenny Kravitz "Fly Away". Something I am sure most of us really want to do so a few snaps from La Belle France and some of our favourite places. Seems a bit of a distant memory now.

Dead easy to play really. Same riffs all the way through but the bass was interesting as there are two really. Standard and a slap bass in the middle bits which I learned form "Mr BassBassBass" on youtube. I used a guitar auto Wah effect, reverb and a Slap Bass compressor effect and bugger me if it didn't work! (I think). Added some synth just because I could in those bits and some adlib lead guitar towards the end and that's it. Some dodgy singing so if you don't like it turn the sound off and enjoy France

The first person to say "Oooh haven't you put weight on since you were last in France" can Feck right off!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Did you ever do American Pie Barry?


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Did you ever do American Pie Barry?


No but it is one I used to sing at parties, pubs or round the campfire on acoustic guitar as I knew all the words off by heart. Not sure I would want to record a version of it though. It was a great song to get people to sing along to though after a few sherbets. Brown Eyed Girl was another one and The Boxer (I did record the Boxer). Wasnt that great really. Hard act to follow although I did a sort of rock version of Scarborough Fair and a full on rock cover of the Sound of Silence which was quite funny. I actually added a verse to Scarborough Fair that was personal to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure about posting this one as it's a bit rude.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It seems to be turning into a sort of music thread


----------



## tugboat

The very idea of Bazza and music in the same thread is an oxymoron.>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah yes but Geoff, if you put Moron and Barry in the same sentence somehow it works.


----------



## tugboat

I think that's harsh.

He can't fix owt unless it's with gaffer tape or velcro and he doesn't look after stuff, but he's useful for techie help and I'm hopeful I can one day trick him out of that bottle of gin he owes me.

Of course he's totally delusional about his musical abilities and his attractiveness to women. Mind you, I'm no great shakes either.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah i see.


----------



## barryd

Which one of you two actually has Rock God groupies that send you fawning messages about your "performances" eh? That will be a big fat zero for both. Bazza Bingo fans are a bit niche and selective you see but they know a proper Rock God when they see one. :headbang:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And they carry a white stick and have something stuck in their lug holes.


----------



## raynipper

Apple 'Buds'..??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fingers


----------



## barryd

Just jealous. Here are some more "Bingoettes" dancing to one of my covers. All filmed at Flamborough, Bridlington and Scarbados. :headbang:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had to do that one with the sound and picture off.

Jealous, probably I have always wanted to learn an instrument, I have tried but I'm crap.


----------



## barryd

Tuggers can play a mean washboard and electric spoons.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No he can't.

Always like them as a group, but this video always cheers me up when I come across it.

BTW, is there a way to sign out of Youtube but still be signed in to Gmail?


----------



## raynipper

I think Baz would like this one...........



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=225919602792125



Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> I think Baz would like this one...........
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=225919602792125
> 
> 
> 
> Ray.


I do like that track. Not heard it for years. Might have a go at that when I eventually return to Rock God Towers.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> No he can't.
> 
> Always like them as a group, but this video always cheers me up when I come across it.
> 
> BTW, is there a way to sign out of Youtube but still be signed in to Gmail?


Have you gone senile? We had that one and I even did a cover of it a few weeks back!


----------



## tugboat

Oh lordy, Bazza has got a signal. What will become of us? We're doomed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Have you gone senile? We had that one and I even did a cover of it a few weeks back!


Yeah, I knew that, it's nice to hear stuff again if it's good enough, that's how radios show carry on innit ffs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

this might be more up your street with all the **** an booze.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My ring tone


----------



## raynipper

I must stop watching these 'music' videos polluting the atmosphere.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Last for today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> I must stop watching these 'music' videos polluting the atmosphere.
> 
> Ray.


I record TOTP etc on TV and FF through the crap.


----------



## barryd

If you like the Good the bad and the Tuggers (sorry ugly) you will like my version of Ecstacy of Gold. The difference being they had a full orchestra and I did every note and every Instrument on this with one keyboard and two guitars. :headbang:


----------



## tugboat

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Last for today.


Thanks for posting that, Kev.

Chris Rea is my favourite male singer of all time and I hadn't heard that arrangement before.

A shame Bazza can't make a geat noise like that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## tugboat

And now my favourite female voice. Have you got my brain cell bugged, Kev?

How about my favourite group?


----------



## raynipper

ABBA................................. or maybe Queen.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, dunno, let me see if I can figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## tugboat

raynipper said:


> ABBA................................. or maybe Queen.
> 
> Ray.


You incinerating something? I'll have you know..............

Ackshirley, it's a choice between ABBA and the Beatles. I am of a bygone era.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nowt wrong with either in my book.


I thought you might be a stones man but then I thought, NO they're too middle of the road.

I was leaning more to Lynyrd Skynyrd or maybe the kinks or Pink Floyd.


----------



## barryd

Here's a good female voice. Girl I used to play with (steady on Tuggers). Mad as a box of frogs but can hold a tune. I did all the music, she did the singing. Quality of the recording is not as good as could do now. I wish I could get Zolene to do something like this with me but so far no joy  For once I would agree with the phrase "She is too good for me" :lol:


----------



## raynipper

I think someone is determined to ruin great tracks.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

barryd said:


> Mad as a box of frogs but* can hold a tune.*


Do you mean in spite of the background noise Barry?!

Sorry, poor you, you're always going to get it in the neck from us oldies!!


----------



## tugboat

I like individual singing voices that are so distinctive that you can't mistake them for someone else. Chris Rea and Barbra Streisand fit that category for me.

Some people like singers such as Michael Ball, but if they play one of his songs on the radio I can't identify the singer as MB. That's what I mean.

When Streisand hits the sweet spot, it makes my hair stand on end (metaphorically, as I haven't got much left now:scratch


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

"individual singing voices that are so distinctive that" I cannot stand them, Celine Dion, Cher, Joe Pasquali.

There are others but it's twerly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought I'd let the boy listen to some proper musicians for a change.






Or the much better version


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-58323536


----------



## barryd

RIP Charlie. I could be wrong but I think he was the only Stone that was married from before they were famous right until he died.

I did a few stones covers, all a bit tongue in cheek but I think this one is my best.






If you want some hardcore violence and rock n roll then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Big fan

Notice what I think is a miss key @ 1:04 1:05


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Good that. If only to have Marks songwriting and guitar playing capabilities and Brians voice. What a combination that would be.

I felt inspired to write something last night riding down the west coast of Arran in the early evening watching porpoises and the sun go down over Kintyre. Nothing yet but would make a change from songs about politics, evil, depression and sex. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not for everyone.


----------



## raynipper

No.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Some people have taste some people have opinions.


----------



## raynipper

I got opinions on some peoples taste Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Opinions are like A*******s Ray, everyone has one, taste is an acquired thing.


----------



## barryd

Not for you two that's for sure. That peaky blinders track has 150+ licks and only 5 dislicks so I guess the youtube fans have better taste than you two. :headbang:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not looked yet mate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Odd this should pop up, I'm reading Roger Daltreys autobiography at the mo, funny thing is I've not read a proper book for ages so for the first few pages, I just pressed on the right side of the page then laughed at my daftnesity.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a very good read too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How on earth did they get anywhere, this is awful Keith Moon can not sing to save his life, Daltry isn't that good either. I went looking for these as Daltry mentions them in his book.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My apologies to music lovers everywhere.


----------



## barryd

That first clip Bell Boy is from Quadrophenia. I dont think anyone ever thought Keith could sing but it doesnt matter. Its still an excellent piece of work. Some of the best tracks ever made IMO dont necessarily feature artists that can sing. Look at some of the punk classics. The Who were / are still considered by many as the greatest Rock Band there ever was.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah mate, you keep thinking that :roll: :roll:


There's a lot to be said for being deaf, shame you can't hear it.


----------



## barryd

I suspect millions of "Who" fans and Punk fans all over the world would be more inclined to agree with me than you Kev. Thats the good thing about music, its diverse and has many genres. Somebody singing a pitch perfect produced to death track with a full orchestra might technically sound perfect but it could to many also be incredibly dull and "manufactured".

I dunno what recording equipment they had at Woodstock or when they made the film but I suspect it was pretty crap but I must have watched that film hundreds of times when I was younger and all of it is fantastic but of course not of the "pristine" quality that seems to have been sold to us over the past few decades as what is only now fit for our ears.

This to me is an awesome performance


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Of course music is very different to each of us, some can move me to tears.

Reference Kit, Roger Daltrys first two guitars he made himself, first one snapped, the second he still has, must be worth a fortune, Keiths was homemade too, Daltry went to work as a steel metal worker mainly to build himself a Fenner which he did. he seems to have a very high opinion of himself though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

One of my favourite tunes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

I forgot about this thread Kev. Needs livening up a bit I think.

Fear not I've written four songs while on Arran so when I get back to Rock God Towers studio I'll see what comes out of the Rock god music sausage machine. :headbang: 

Something for you to look forward to in the Autumn / winter.


----------



## raynipper

OH..!!:scrambleup:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh no not more rat music.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She's hard to look at int she.


----------



## tugboat

raynipper said:


> OH..!!:scrambleup:


Did you get writer's cramp, Ray? You missed out a word!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's not writing that gave him the cramp though Geoff


----------



## raynipper

No cramp, I got corks.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't think corks will help with what you're doing Ray.


----------



## raynipper

I think we are now going too far off topic. I will carry on Fruits with this one.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not looked in there for years.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure if anyone used to watch the old series, but it's back, not sure about the new presenters, some dumbing down going on but I'll give it a watch as it used to be good sometimes.

Greg Davies takes over as host as the comedy music quiz returns, with team captains Noel Fielding, Daisy May Cooper and regular panellist Jamali Maddix joined on the first show by singer Anne-Marie, Little Mix's Jade Thirlwall and comedian Nish Kumar

Sky:106 Virgin:109 BT:355
Tue 21 Sep
9:00pm-9:45pm


----------



## raynipper

Nope.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Nope.
> 
> Ray.


Probably best at your age, too much excitement.


----------



## raynipper

Had lots of excitement today Kev. Scantily clad blonde nurse groping around my scrotum. Came out with flying 'colours'.!
Then back and forth to divorcee next door trying to get my Wi-Fi to connect to her.!! Enough excitement for anyone.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> Had lots of excitement today Kev. Scantily clad blonde nurse groping around my scrotum. Came out with flying 'colours'.!
> Then back and forth to divorcee next door trying to get my Wi-Fi to connect to her.!! Enough excitement for anyone.
> 
> Ray.


Jeez I thought getting your scrotum OUT would be painful 😓 Is it like appendix removal when they put it in a jar for you?

Terry


----------



## raynipper

No Terry. More like investigating being pregnant or not. I know about these things.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This thread is going badly wrong.


----------



## raynipper

:grin2:0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Authentic but boring.

Two of my favourite musicians doing Dire Straits. Mary and Leo. Much more entertaining.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm! not to my taste at all.


----------



## barryd

Try a bit of "Bad Romance" then. Genius.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shoite...


----------



## raynipper

Utter.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's what he grew up with I suppose Ray, so best not blame the poor lad for his lack of taste, you do have to wonder what his parents listened to though, maybe the daft sod is still rebelling.


----------



## barryd

Old farts!

Here you go then. Just me and an ancient thirty quid toy guitar.


----------



## raynipper

Least we could actually hear the words.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Tee Hee

Some more muso comedy for you.

Check out the fast guitar work on this!! :headbang:






Bit of Shaky






Gnome Rave






Tequila


----------



## barryd

This was supposed to be a comedy song what I made up but I actually really like it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Least we could actually hear the words.
> 
> Ray.


Yeah, but never mind, we'll get over it eventually Ray, I notice that out of 984 views, only 8 voted and one was bad, and no comments, that aren't good, even a bad singer gets comments, so what does that say about our poor ickle Barfy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh F, he's had a fit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> This was supposed to be a comedy song what I made up but I actually really like it.


I think there is an acronym for whatever it is you're suffering from Barry.

Any guesses from the audience?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

T.W.A.T.

Totally without any taste.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yeah, but never mind, we'll get over it eventually Ray, I notice that out of 984 views, only 8 voted and one was bad, and no comments, that aren't good, even a bad singer gets comments, so what does that say about our poor ickle Barfy.


I think comments were accidently turned off on some vids but 7 licks to 1 dislick! That Peaky Blinders cover I did I noticed this morning now as over 200 licks and just 7 Dislicks. You lot dont appreciate Rock God music but clearly some youtubers do!!! The Wildies love me. More Rock n Roll than you codgers.


----------



## raynipper

Seems your talents are wasted Baz. You need a different audience. Very different.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Class


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Seems your talents are wasted Baz. You need a different audience. Very different.
> 
> Ray.


I already do! I have a small niche fan club you know! Remember the late great Pusser? His daughter Sherie is my number 1 rock god groupie fan!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still reading his book on Kindle, I never seem to read many pages before I have to read something else.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Oh "The Safety Dance"! I loved that when it came out. Im doing that one! Rock version in the style of Electric Six! :headbang:

Ill have to start crediting Kev for his suggestions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Paypal is the same as my normal email Sir...


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Paypal is the same as my normal email Sir...


LOL! you can have 0.01% once I start making some money.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tight fisted tart.


----------



## tugboat

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Aah, Mark Knopfler, now that's my kind of stuff. Makes me regret I never learned to play.

I still think Bazza should cover some ABBA songs, even if he looks more like a dissolute Mary Hopkin>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm not sure Ms Hopkin would like being covered @ 71 years old, she's likely given up on that sort of thing, and even if not foisting Barfy on here would be tantamount to god knows what...

she was easy on the peepers though


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Aah, Mark Knopfler, now that's my kind of stuff. Makes me regret I never learned to play.
> 
> I still think Bazza should cover some ABBA songs, even if he looks more like a dissolute Mary Hopkin>


Mark Knopfler eh? Never attempt to cover his songs!! I did twice. I spent an absolute age learning Sultans of Swing and then discovered I couldnt really sing it or mumble my way through it like he does without sounding totally ****e. But I recorded it anyway. It was really hard to learn and getting his sound was impossible. Well its the wrong guitar for a kick off. The last solo took me months to get anywhere near right. I dont really do Karaoke covers anymore. Thank God.






I was more pleased with this though as I did it all myself and it had my twist on it. No backing track like on Sultans. Well I didnt do the seagulls at the beginning. Just recorded them out the window.  Sounds like it should be easy to play but it was really hard. Well the first bit at least.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Reported


----------



## raynipper

Are they still using those old Cortinas up there Baz?
I liked the pic of the Jehovahs chatting to the vicar.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

From the film "Local Hero" Ray. One of my favourite films of all time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Twas a good film.


----------



## tugboat

Hells teeth, I just listened to both Bazza's tracks there and really enjoyed them. I don't suppose he'll ever let me forget I said that, but it is such a momentous occasion that he hasn't made my ears bleed that I felt I should redress the balance a little.

Good effort, matey......now, how about some ABBA?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Specsavers now do hearing aids Geoff.


Just sayin like innit.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Hells teeth, I just listened to both Bazza's tracks there and really enjoyed them. I don't suppose he'll ever let me forget I said that, but it is such a momentous occasion that he hasn't made my ears bleed that I felt I should redress the balance a little.
> 
> Good effort, matey......now, how about some ABBA?


Some Gin in the post for you!

I was jamming in the van yesterday with the little battered toy guitar and Ive decided I might record a toy guitar version of Stairway to Heaven. There are several problems with this idea. I could never sing it, I cant remember the words and my important finger on my left hand is arthritic and gone all fat with gout so it should be a bit of a challenge. I thought, no production rubbish or effects, just record it on my phone. I might even make up the words as I go along. As you now like my music I bet you cant wait! :headbang:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can only see one problem with the aforementioned physical and equipment problems you have.


How will we tell the difference?


----------



## dghr272

tugboat said:


> Hells teeth, I just listened to both Bazza's tracks there and really enjoyed them. I don't suppose he'll ever let me forget I said that, but it is such a momentous occasion that he hasn't made my ears bleed that I felt I should redress the balance a little.
> 
> Good effort, matey......now, how about some ABBA?


Was very very suspicious of your very favourable review Geoff???

My suspicions have been justified as I see he promised you gin tut tut.

BTW Barry a couple of bottles of Bushmills would have a similar effect on moi…… I thought it was very very very good too.
(Brex**** won't let you send fire water to NI but I do accept PayPal.) 😄

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm of the opinion that he should save his money and either stop playing or get some lessons.



Too harsh??


----------



## raynipper

Or become a Traffic Warden and take bribes like a good Tory.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

People have been imprisoned in the tower for less.


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Some Gin in the post for you!
> 
> I was jamming in the van yesterday with the little battered toy guitar and Ive decided I might record a toy guitar version of Stairway to Heaven. There are several problems with this idea. I could never sing it, I cant remember the words and my important finger on my left hand is arthritic and gone all fat with gout so it should be a bit of a challenge. I thought, no production rubbish or effects, just record it on my phone. I might even make up the words as I go along. As you now like my music I bet you cant wait! :headbang:


Oh, you tease. The very idea of you giving booze to me is downright preposterous. Poor old Terry is going to be disappointed too, that'll teach him to jump on my bandwagon. What a chancer!

As for your gout issue, I believe all the fingers of the left hand are quite important for guitar playing. The fact that you have only been using one probably accounts for the usual quality of your 'output'.

Why don't you velcro the geetar to your lap and play it with a slider (I bet you could use an empty beer bottle). Prolly sound like squabbling cats.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All sound advice I think there Tuggs, I just feel sorry for Michelle if she has to endure him in the van, banished into the attic at home, I wonder why.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Oh, you tease. The very idea of you giving booze to me is downright preposterous. Poor old Terry is going to be disappointed too, that'll teach him to jump on my bandwagon. What a chancer!
> 
> As for your gout issue, I believe all the fingers of the left hand are quite important for guitar playing. The fact that you have only been using one probably accounts for the usual quality of your 'output'.
> 
> *Why don't you velcro the geetar to your lap and play it with a slider (I bet you could use an empty beer bottle).* Prolly sound like squabbling cats.


Already tried that with mixed results back in 2017. :lol:


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> All sound advice I think there Tuggs, I just feel sorry for Michelle if she has to endure him in the van, banished into the attic at home, I wonder why.


You missed the post from barry explaining that Michelle takes off on her own walking…..

We now know why, poor girl :crying::crying::crying:

Terry


----------



## barryd

I dunno why I waste my time on here when I have an army of young hot Rock Groupies (well maybe not an army) who love me. i could go on Fruitcakes and get this kind of abuse!

Im on a C&MC Club site in the lake district. I might start the rehearsals for Stairway tomorrow morning. I am sure they will all love it. Ive never ever been on a club site before but I am sure they will appreciate having a rock god in their midst. By the way. Dont tell any of my real fans Im on a Caravan Club site. Ill just deny it.


----------



## jiwawa

barryd said:


> Im on a C&MC Club site in the lake district. I might start the rehearsals for Stairway tomorrow morning. I am sure they will all love it.


Hahaha, can't wait to hear the reaction!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't encourage him, he's tone deaf you know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

jiwawa said:


> Hahaha, can't wait to hear the reaction!!


The site is now empty and the cops have arrived. 

Alternative toy guitar version.

I never could sing it and now I cant really play it either but I had fun with the words. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've heard worserer to be fair, but my memory is such that I cannot remember when.


To be fair I can't play anything but truant, but I can listen and there is a reasonable semblance of the original, which considering the knackered mits is good.


For movie buffs, which film had a sign in a music store that banned this toon?


----------



## dghr272

Thank you Barry that cheered me up, did any of the “young hot groupies” banging on your door manage to get in ?

Terry


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> Thank you Barry that cheered me up, did any of the "young hot groupies" banging on your door manage to get in ?
> 
> Terry


Nah. Looking at the women on the club site I bolted the door before I started.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Challenge time






I am the god of hellfire and I bring you
Fire, I'll take you to burn
Fire, I'll take you to learn
I'll see you burn
You fought hard and you saved and earned
But all of it's going to burn
And your mind, your tiny mind
You know you've really been so blind
Now's your time, burn your mind
You're falling far, too far behind
Oh no, oh no, oh no!
You're gonna burn
Fire, to destroy all you've done
Fire, to end all you've become
I'll feel you burn
You've been living like a little girl
In the middle of your little world
And your mind, your tiny mind
You know you've really been so blind
Now's your time, burn your mind
You're falling far, too far behind
Oooh
Fire, I'll take you to burn
Fire, I'll take you to learn
You're gonna burn
You're gonna burn
You're gonna burn, burn, burn, burn,
Burn, burn, burn, burn, burn, burn, burn
Fire, I'll take you to burn
Fire, I'll take you to learn
Fire, I'll take you to bed
Fire, I'll take you, fire


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Need a false tash for thisun


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> The site is now empty and the cops have arrived.
> 
> Alternative toy guitar version.
> 
> I never could sing it and now I cant really play it either but I had fun with the words. :lol:


I managed 2 and half minutes of that...did I win?


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Need a false tash for thisun


Ah yes! My old party piece. Guaranteed pulling song.  Well it used to be


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My ears may never recover.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ignore the wimmin, no good to an arthritic old fart like you.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> My ears may never recover.


They will be like the rest of you then....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tart, you've gotten cruel whilst away.


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> Ah yes! My old party piece. *Guaranteed pulling song*.  Well it used to be


Sorry but can't let that go without asking……

What were you pulling ?

Terry


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Tart, you've gotten cruel whilst away.


Whilst you have remained the same!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dghr272 said:


> Sorry but can't let that go without asking……
> 
> What were you pulling ?
> 
> Terry


It's a typo Terry, he meant PUDDING


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> The site is now empty and the cops have arrived.
> 
> Alternative toy guitar version.
> 
> I never could sing it and now I cant really play it either but I had fun with the words. :lol:


Ooo ooo ooh, I've made a blunder lalala…😬

The Police were asked to release Bazza, but they said he'd already let himself go >

Right…tin hat at the ready INCOMIIIING:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Spot on Geoff


----------



## tugboat

Good job Bazza and I are mates and he doesn’t take me seriously. Apart from scooter stuff, anyway.


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> Sorry but can't let that go without asking……
> 
> What were you pulling ?
> 
> Terry


There is a story to that song but this is a family forum and its not for the sensitive innocent ears of Kev and Tuggers.


----------



## Gretchibald

barryd said:


> The site is now empty and the cops have arrived.
> 
> Alternative toy guitar version.
> 
> I never could sing it and now I cant really play it either but I had fun with the words. :lol:


Ha ha , bravo . A good parody . I'm guessing you CAN play it properly too though but if not I'll show you how , we are bound to meet somewhere.


----------



## barryd

Gretchibald said:


> Ha ha , bravo . A good parody . I'm guessing you CAN play it properly too though but if not I'll show you how , we are bound to meet somewhere.


Whaddya mean Play it properly!!! :lol:

Yes I used to be able to but would never sing it. Struggling with dodgy arthritic and swollen fingers though so its really hard. Solos and power / bar chords are ok but some open chords I could play in my sleep are difficult now. It was actually quite painful trying to play that (and painful to listen to  )

Would love to meet up Alan sometime for a jam as you know. Bring Zolene!!!


----------



## raynipper

Letch. :nerd:

Ray.


----------



## barryd

To sing you Dirty Auld man!!


----------



## raynipper

'O'


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was into her back then, I just loved her deep voice and she was easy on the peepers too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not everyones favourite, but the man had talent and knew how to use it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://badobsessionmotorsport.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/Sun-Tan-Hands.mp3


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Stop posting Bollox Kev. Here you go! Some proper music. I recorded this last week in Rusland in the Lake District but the internet and signal has been totally useless until I got to Ullswater today so just uploaded it. No, Dont think me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OK I won't...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've always liked Babs, I went to see Funny girl when it first came out, and watched and listened to most of the stuff since, I posted this one as it has a Barry in it that can sing.


----------



## GMJ

She has a cracking voice and is one of my guilty pleasures!

...although it does feel strange when I sing 'Woman in Love' though!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Arguably wrong the 60s and 70s were better.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4367411/56577188/the-80smusics-greatest-decade-with-dylan-jones


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Arguably wrong the 60s and 70s were better.
> 
> https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4367411/56577188/the-80smusics-greatest-decade-with-dylan-jones


All relative to when you hit your "music" sweet point which is generally in your teens to early twenties as to what decade you remember having the best music and probably the best of other stuff as well 

I would say late 70s and early 80s were amazing. Mid to late 80s were crap and then 1989/90 and most of the 90s were pretty good again.

79-82 to me were extraordinary years. Punk whilst it was explosive and a game changer gave way to New Wave, Electro etc and the bands that survived could actually produce some ground breaking edgy stuff. Loved it. Still do. A lot of my own stuff is very much influenced by that era.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I suppose if you grow up listening to crap you don't know any better > >


----------



## barryd

Stupid Boy.


----------



## GMJ

70's for me: ELP, Pink Floyd, Genesis. Yes, Led Zep, Rush...

I never followed the musical trends after that except I went to see Level 42 in the 80's as I admired Mark King's bass playing. I also saw Marillion twice in the 80's too.


----------



## barryd

Apparently we stop listening to new music by the time we are 30!

https://www.businessinsider.com/why-we-stop-discovering-new-music-around-age-30-2018-6?r=US&IR=T

not true for me as I remember going to see bands and downloading stuff into my 40s but its a long time since I got into anything new. Being a Rock God of course I just make my own stuff up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Three beards


----------



## barryd

Heee Heee! ZZ Top! Now your talking. I done one of theirs. Guitar was really hard as I tried to get the Squealy sound they do. Wrong guitar or wrong fingers maybe.

Complete with ricochet sound effect!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have to wonder why you never got a recording contract...


----------



## raynipper

:grin2::grin2::grin2:

Ray.


----------



## GMJ




----------



## barryd

Twunts!


----------



## GMJ

One of favourite insults that Barry...

...you could also try knobcheese too!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

His couth has evaporated.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

90 minutes


----------



## barryd

On the way home. I reckon the Rock God studio will be open tomorrow night. Happy muso rock god winter everyone.


----------



## GMJ

Have you grown a beard Barry?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ouchy ouch ouch.


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> Have you grown a beard Barry?


Actually apart from the heavy breathing all that would sound ok if he was playing it on a decent electric guitar with some decent effects and reverb. I think he can actually play just sounds ****e on acoustic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

I exercise most days in a room at my place (my man cave) which has my hifi equipment and records/CDs in it. As such I am able to play my music for around 45 mins each day and it has allowed me to go through an reconnect with some of my old stuff.

I recently finished the complete discology of Emerson Lake and Palmer...and discovered that I don't have 1 of their albums (which Santa can sort for me this year) and am now working through my collection of The Nice.

Its good fun listening to vinyl again and not the clinical clean sound of CDs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have a proper HiFi too, but missing a deck, my old Technics bit the dust about 17 years ago, so I boxed it all up and it still is, needs speakers too now.


----------



## GMJ

I got rid of the cassette deck many years ago but my record deck (Fischer) is still going strong - I have had it nearly 40 years now and it was £110 then!! It's direct drive and adjustable to always spot on for speeds.

I replaced my Aiwa amp some years ago with a Kenwood and my old Solavox speakers with Wharfedales. My CD player is a cheap DVD player but does the job admirably.


----------



## barryd

Told ya I would be back! 

Tonight's rock cover. Having been away on tour for four months (in the camper, not with the Rolling Stones) I was plagued with technical problems but no matter, few bevvies and this is what came out. Loved this song in the 80s which apparently was a protest song against bouncers banning pogoing on the dance floor in clubs. Gotta love the 80s and I was ****ing there!!!

Anyway. A bit of a on steroids version of the original and the Glee version. Mix of loud guitars, Synths and dodgy vocals but please enjoy some of the best shuffle dancers in the world shamelessly nicked off the internet.

Kevs fault for posting the Glee version.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well much as it pains me to say it, you have actually produced something at last that I had no problem listening to Barry, it suited your lack of talent precisely.


Seriously though I thought it quite good, it had the energy needed to make it work so a hearty well done mate.


I used to love dancing when I was a youth, never off the dance floor then life intervened, wimmin and kids and I never saw a dance floor again until I was too fat and unfit to venture out, but I absolutely love the energy these kids put out there.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Well much as it pains me to say it, you have actually produced something at last that I had no problem listening to Barry, it suited your lack of talent precisely.
> 
> Seriously though I thought it quite good, it had the energy needed to make it work so a hearty well done mate.
> 
> I used to love dancing when I was a youth, never off the dance floor then life intervened, wimmin and kids and I never saw a dance floor again until I was too fat and unfit to venture out, but I absolutely love the energy these kids put out there.


Nobody else likes it Kev.  It was just a quick bash back into recording stuff after being away so long and all done in a few hours over a few bevvies but I really like it. Just a bit of fun. My gear is knackered though so I think Im going to need a new PC to continue.

I was never big into dancing apart from the smooch at the end of the night although I would get in early and smooch to AC/DC or something anyway. Shy bairns get nowt as someone in Geordie land probably never said.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Took a bit of finding but that is an American Fotoplayer https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Fotoplayer

Used in theatres and cinema for silent movies. Sounds very much like your listening to a "Loony Tunes" cartoon. Absolutely amazing thing. Good find. Cracking video.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wasn't sure if you'd like it or not.


----------



## barryd

Love it. Its a work of art and a bit of musical history. Totally bonkers but fabulous.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wonder how much it would cost to make one now.


Actually, next to nowt I suppose as they'd just use sampling.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I wonder how much it would cost to make one now.
> 
> Actually, next to nowt I suppose as they'd just use sampling.


Well one here in 2012 went for over £400000.

https://rmsothebys.com/en/auctions/mh12/the-milhous-collection/lots/l752/187803

Collectors pieces I imagine. You are right though, if you wanted to recreate all that music you could almost do it for nothing. Free DAW recording software and a midi keyboard plus maybe a sampler. That M Audio keyboard I got off Ebay cost me £20 second hand and using Pro Tools First Xpand2 virtual instruments of which there are thousands I can recreate anything from a Grand Piano to a Cowbell to a Cathedral organ and they sound amazing.

Well it does if you dont play like Les Dawson.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.tiktok.com/@lukeleprevostoffi/video/699731097?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


----------



## raynipper

Reported. 
Rubbish TikTok creeping into more threads. Yuck.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ray, no one is forcing you to watch them is there.


----------



## raynipper

Your right Kev. But it was a thread about Baz's 'music' and now up pops the TikTok stuff. It will creep into Brexit soon.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ray I appreciate your dislike of social media, but this forum is part of it too, it is also part of life nowadays, I posted it in here as it was musical. I'm disappointed that you reported it but its no different than reporting posts on any other aspect of social media or media in general such as on the Netflix or TV thread.


----------



## raynipper

Actually Kev I didn't report it. It's just my way of 'disliking' a post. TikTok is crap. Yes all of it.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Tonights COP26 Rock Cover

Yessss indeeedy.

Bit topical tonight with Cop26 being on. Heard this old classic about global warming from way back in the 80s and decided to cover it. It was covered again in 2009 by various top artists but was totally lame IMO so I rocked it up a bit. Some scary images but the scariest one is the last one 😊

I ferkin love it! Best session for ages. Lots of shouty vocals and some vocal trickery going on over two octaves. I wanted a big fat solo on the end but I also wanted to keep it short so kind of soloed throughout really and its a bit faster than the original.


----------



## raynipper

At last.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well that was rubbish.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> At last.
> 
> Ray.


Bet you never thought you would say that eh? 

I can turn them out every day if you like.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Tonights COP26 Rock Cover
> 
> Yessss indeeedy.
> 
> Bit topical tonight with Cop26 being on. Heard this old classic about global warming from way back in the 80s and decided to cover it. It was covered again in 2009 by various top artists but was totally lame IMO so I rocked it up a bit. Some scary images but the scariest one is the last one 😊
> 
> I ferkin love it! Best session for ages. Lots of shouty vocals and some vocal trickery going on over two octaves. I wanted a big fat solo on the end but I also wanted to keep it short so kind of soloed throughout really and its a bit faster than the original.


Thats a bit like some of the Netflix series--zzzz you have to watch/listen for a bit and then it gets really good. Gets my vote :grin2:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Thats a bit like some of the Netflix series--zzzz you have to watch/listen for a bit and then it gets really good. Gets my vote :grin2:


Bloody hell! Thats two in a row for you. Did you go all Rock Goth Chick when you were away with those ******* motorhomers from Germany this summer?


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Bloody hell! Thats two in a row for you. Did you go all Rock Goth Chick when you were away with those ******* motorhomers from Germany this summer?


I was told many years ago I am very adaptable 0


----------



## dghr272

Sign her up for the band Barry, how amazing for one so young.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455226224800841734
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wow, and such tiny hands.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Bet you never thought you would say that eh?
> 
> I can turn them out every day if you like.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> Sign her up for the band Barry, how amazing for one so young.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455226224800841734
> Terry


LOL! Brilliant. She can come for an interview in ten years time. 

I was amazed how massive my Bass guitar felt when I got back from our tour. Its flaming huge. I used a synth bass for Safety Dance but got the proper one out for Beds are burning. how a child of that size manages a bass guitar I have no idea. Amazing. They also shred your fingers in no time but I think she isnt using steel strings. I can only play one for about twenty minutes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

i love a bit of Mike Oldfield me.

Top stuff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Glad you liked it G, music is one of my passions, cept when you know tries it > >


----------



## barryd

It might be your passion Kev but i would say Rob is beating you on music choice on the same thread on the wildies at the moment. Bit more Rock n Roll over there!


----------



## barryd

This is my first of the ones I wrote while away on tour on the Isle of Arran.

Lost Horizon? Well there was a crappy 70s film of that title and Michelle always used to say that the road over the hill from Brodick as you come down towards Lamlash with Holy isle in full view reminded her of a scene in that film where they find this wonderful stunning world (or summat like that).

I wanted it to be a bit Country Rock kind of thing. Anyway this is what came out. If you think its rubbish just watch the photos and videos with the sound off.


----------



## JanHank

Absolutely fantastic, Heike and I are very impressed and eager to know what comes next

From your groupies. :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How much of that is original Barry? it sounds so, and google didn't find the lyrics either, I found them to be poignant and enjoyed the whole thing.

BTW @ 2:27 I got stuck years ago right there I went off the tarmac next to the castle to let this stupid driver by and the grass was soft as **** we were rescued by a really nice woman who lived in one of the houses on the main road who had a range rover, who invited in for a coffee and fed us cake, happy days.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Absolutely fantastic, Heike and I are very impressed and eager to know what comes next
> 
> From your groupies. :wink2:


There were a few I did when out on Arran. They are just hand written notes and some dodgy recordings on my phone using the Toy guitar I took with me. I went very low tech on this trip as its too much hassle on a tour to take guitars, keyboards and recording gear.

Im never sure what they will turn out like to be honest when doing them this way. The others are probably not going to be as "uplifting".  A bit darker no doubt. I thought about doing this one with just one guitar and nothing else to be honest. Might still do.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> How much of that is original Barry? it sounds so, and google didn't find the lyrics either, I found them to be poignant and enjoyed the whole thing.
> 
> BTW @ 2:27 I got stuck years ago right there I went off the tarmac next to the castle to let this stupid driver by and the grass was soft as **** we were rescued by a really nice woman who lived in one of the houses on the main road who had a range rover, who invited in for a coffee and fed us cake, happy days.


Every single lyric, note, drum, voice and instrument is original Kev. I wrote it!!  All recorded over this weekend at Rock God Towers!!

I always play all the instruments even on covers these days. Well apart from Drums which are either programmed in or from a library of drum tracks although I have manually bashed away at the keyboard from time to time in Drum mode.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, I think it was better than good, I wonder if there are talent spotters on YT.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Well, I think it was better than good, I wonder if there are talent spotters on YT.


Yeah. Jan and Heike. 

They are my Groupies now.


----------



## GMJ

Hey Barry...do you do requests?


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> Hey Barry...do you do requests?


If you are going ask if I can play "Far Away" then the answer is no!!!


----------



## GMJ

Noooo.... I was going to say "Good..then **** off"

...but I will settle for something by The Nice or King Crimson (preferably off their first album 'In the Court of the Crimson King')

If you can do that I may be able to listen to one of your pieces all the way through.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OOOOO he can be very unkind sometimes you know.


----------



## GMJ

That's one of the ones I can play on the ukulele Kev...


...well I say "can"...I haven't picked it up for many months now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Probably wize


----------



## GMJ

Nice use of the z there Kev...I can see what you did there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I aim to please but keep missing you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A couple to try here:-

I tend to record a lot of music?? on BBC four at night to watch the next day some I like some I don't but I can zap through them, I have HiFi gear but it all locked away and I tend to listen to music in the car only now or the van but over the last couple of years so discovering this was great, I know we take the pee out of Barry, but regardless of if we like his renderings or not, he certainly gets massive enjoyment from it and I think that's fantastic.


----------



## GMJ

I do like a bit of Focus. I did have two albums of theirs nicked from my brother over 30 years ago. When we reunited 3 years ago (after a 28 year hiatus) I did the decent thing and gave them back to him. Wish I hadn't as he hadn't realised they were missing!

I think they were Hamburger Concerto and Focus 3.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I forgot this one, I possibly enjoyed it more than the others above TBH, I've always liked piano players, my last bird could play anything just by listening to it once, what a skill, she was a diamond in many respects.

The tale is she bought the piano I second-hand shop for £2.10.0d and took it all over the world.


----------



## GMJ

I just sent Mrs GMJ a link to the 50 year anniversary box CD set of Focus as a pressie for my birthday. She is always wondering what to get and I usually want nowt...

Thanks for the Focus reminder Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You're welcome, I've never been a fan of box sets or albums, I find they have a lot of dross in them, you have to be a dedicated fan to get the best out of them.


----------



## GMJ

9 CD set. Saves me trawling around for the odd CD here and there plus its only 1970 - 1976 so catches a good deal of their good early stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Best watched all the way through


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lets have a bit of class


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Summer time


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Lets have a bit of class


Beautiful! That brings me to tears every time!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

both are great singers and a great song plus she is very easy to look at too.


----------



## GMJ

She has aged well...when was this filmed?


----------



## raynipper

Had Sarah Brightman in our RV all one weekend on Bovingdon Plain doing Driving Force for the BBC. Had to have the 6.5 kva generator running all weekend so she could keep her curlers plugged in.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

When you say you "had" Sarah Brightman in your RV ...would you care to expand???


----------



## raynipper

A gentleman never discloses. Plus Derek Bell, Eddie Kid and a few other sporting stars were there. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Getting to like this lad more and more


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I like him on some stuff but not on others.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't leave out the big monkey


----------



## barryd

Summat different for you.

Another one written in the summer on the toy guitar that turned out completely different back at Rock God Towers. 

Well I like it but it might not be to everyones taste. If you get as far as 3 min in Im pretty pleased with the ending of this. I used a lot of manual drums on this as well as loops and there was a lot of bashing away on the drum keys but for me the last minute (without the singing  ) all blends really well, guitars, solo, keys, bass and drums although I did get a bit carried away with the Tom Toms

Some nonsense about posh girls, champagne and Kitchens or summat.


----------



## dghr272

*Nashville with a twist*

Street performer smashing it with a 7 string.






Terry


----------



## GMJ

Thanks for that Terry. That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Excellent Terry.


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> Street performer smashing it with a 7 string.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry


All those people walking past like he's not even there! 

Its amazing how he coordinates the looper, drums and live guitar.

This is one of his better ones I think. I suspect its a bit of a set up as the singer is Vere Hill an up and and coming youtube star but its still pretty amazing. At least they have an appreciative audience this time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

Bloody hell Kev - an hour and 43 minutes??!! Who's got time/inclination to watch that bad boy?


----------



## barryd

Sound of Silence eh? Mwahahahahaaa! :headbang:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

no commitment some folk, but I bet you spend longer watching a ball being knocked about.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ha a bit longer this one


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Sound of Silence eh? Mwahahahahaaa! :headbang:


You might be getting better Barry...I lasted 25 seconds on this one!


----------



## barryd

Thats an old one.


----------



## barryd

A pal found this isolated Drum track of Keith Moon playing some of "Who are you" by The Who. its about two minutes worth and I think a bit faster than the actual track. Anyway it was a pretty good if old recording and properly isolated with no other instruments so I decide to have a jam to it and then I wrote a song around it and extended the drums as best I could. Great fun and it felt a bit special playing with one of the greatest drummers of all time and of course my role model in life! 

Boggy basic Rock n Roll, Guitar, Bass, Drums, Vocals, no fancy effects. I also played it through my PA so the windows were bouncing and now Im in the dog house. The sync is out a bit but it was a nightmare to put together (The video)

Burn Bright and Fast. Lyrics below





_
Live your day like each one is your last
foot on the floor its never too fast. oh no.

take a Lincoln for a swim in the pool
it makes you happy just playing the fool oh yeah
*
Burn bright and fast until it's your last
your such a force for a good looking corpse.
get off the grid your a long time looking at the lid. oh yeah now (Right now)
*
sex and drugs and rock n roll
Nothing matters but its taken its toll oh yeah

Smash it up up and take it out on the booze
Nothing matters anymore if we lose oh no_

Heres the original 2 min Drum track


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

WOW!! You have a pal.


----------



## barryd

Twunt! I have pals and Groupies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

> >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Getting to that time of year innit chums.


----------



## GMJ




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cooking fat.


----------



## GMJ

"Tie a yellow mini round the old oak tree"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Twas purple anyway I recall.


----------



## GMJ

Good memory Kev...

"Tie a purple mini round the old oak tree"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tool ate as usual


----------



## barryd

Time for a Goth Tragic Love song Ballad I say!

I know!!! WTF!!!

I promised my millions of Rock God Chick fans I would do a Ballad. I hate doing ballads really as you have to try and sing properly. Another one I wrote away in the Summer. Well bits of it, a riff and some words which have now been completely rewritten.

I hated this all week until yesterday when it started to grow on me, now I quite like it.

If there is such a thing as a Tragic Goth Love Song Ballad with a Chilled out Hip Hop beat then this is it. could be a new Genre.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> ...could be a new Genre.


You certainly need to do something!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

in his own words "try and sing properly"


----------



## GMJ

I always feel we are like these 2 Kev....

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/fa/StatlerandWaldorf(2).JPG


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

So you're a self confessed muppet then, speak for yourself, just in the van 1c boiling kettle.


----------



## GMJ

..I'm sure they resemble you in looks rather than me you old fart!


----------



## barryd

Yeah definitely a couple of Muppets without a doubt!


----------



## GMJ




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bum


----------



## barryd

Another one written away on tour. Watching TV there was some guff program on about Social Media influencers and plastic internet stars and the millions of star struck followers they have. Here today gone tomorrow so I penned some grumpy old man lyrics about it all. Where are all the real role models? When I put the music together this week I had been watching Blondies excellent convention hall gig from 1979 and this song I think could have been written for Debbie Harry. Sadly she wasn't available so I had to do it. 

Warning "Swearing"


----------



## GMJ




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've heard worse Barry.


----------



## GMJ

tbh fair, so have I...


----------



## barryd

This is my second attempt at this song. Its been parked in room 101 for ages. I had another go at it over the weekend. Dumped the acoustic guitars and strings for a more industrial Rock sound but it left me very exposed and alone in the first part  Its almost an A Cappella and Im not confident when not hiding behind lots of instruments generally. I quite like my own backing singing though in the second (louder) half. Images and lyrics nicked off the internet.


----------



## JanHank

Just went on for a minute too long for me.

Is the person he’s/you are singing to dead or what?


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Just went on for a minute too long for me.


5 minutes for me >


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Just went on for a minute too long for me.
> 
> Is the person he's/you are singing to dead or what?


Not necessarily. Some say its about someone dying of cancer or some disease and nothing works, others say its about drug problems. Its open to peoples interpretations and Richard Ashcroft (lead singer The Verve) wanted it to stay that way. https://www.songfacts.com/facts/the-verve/the-drugs-dont-work


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Not necessarily. Some say its about someone dying of cancer or some disease and nothing works, others say its about drug problems. Its open to peoples interpretations and Richard Ashcroft (lead singer The Verve) wanted it to stay that way. https://www.songfacts.com/facts/the-verve/the-drugs-dont-work


Shows how much I know about music after the 70s I have never heard of _The Verve_. some people get on my Nerve s at times though.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Shows how much I know about music after the 70s I have never heard of _The Verve_. some people get on my Nerve s at times though.


I just think its a great song but I dont like my own version I have decided. Probably why I gave up on it the first time. Prefer my recent original stuff to be honest.

I found another one I wrote the other day I had forgotten about. Jeesaz I must have been in a dark place. Its really depressing.  Even more so than The Drugs Dont work. I think I prefer doing originals now to covers. I must have done just about every single cover of songs I actually like. Cant think of any new ones I would want to do now.


----------



## barryd

Here something for you to get your dancing shoes on for!

NO SINGING!

I dont think I ever done a Disco cover and I think this classic track from 1977 can be classed as Disco. Its an instrumental and I heard it on some program about the 70s the other day and just had to have a crack at it. I feckin love it! Of course I had to rock it up a bit and give it a bit of a modern twist. Always tricky mixing rock guitars with a synth track but I love it. Dancing, Spacemen, Disco, Star Wars, booze, whats not to like? coolgif


----------



## GMJ

...basically an excuse to watch loads of videos of young girls dancing in skimpy clothes then Barry?




i think we get the picture...


----------



## barryd

Well I included some boys for you and Kev.


----------



## GMJ

I'm sure Kev will enjoy that....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

K'off


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The harmonies on this are really crap.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Challenge, see what you can do with this.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Challenge, see what you can do with this.


Cant stand that song.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Excuses excuses


----------



## barryd

This should finish some of you old duffers on here off. Especially the two Salsa dancers.


----------



## barryd

Yeah!! Rock n Roll!!!

Wont be liked by the old farts on here but fcuk em!


----------



## barryd




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> This should finish some of you old duffers on here off. Especially the two Salsa dancers.


Video was okay, but I was getting this awful droning sound in it.


----------



## GMJ

You can never un hear it Kev....


----------



## barryd

Note to self. Never feed the two clowns late at night when your pissed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah but I've told you not to look in the mirror when you're pished n seeing double.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Note to self. Never feed the two clowns late at night when your pissed.


I wasn't...oh I see... you meant you're....

Gotcha...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Yeah Rubbish.

Have some nice lickle Bunny Rabbits instead.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Some people have taste and some people have opinions, but you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Yeah Rubbish. Its someone else song! This is better and its original!!  :headbang:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What does Michelle do while you're killing notes?


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> What does Michelle do while you're killing notes?


Dunno. Watches bizarre recordings of dancing Gibbons or something in the west wing of Rock God Towers. Killing notes? as in "you killed that dude"? :headbang:


----------



## JanHank

She hasn't left him because that was recorded in 2018 :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shame she doesn't play anything.












































She could teach you


----------



## barryd

Here! You will like this one Kev. Riders on the Storm Gnome (747) version.


----------



## raynipper

Off with his head. Sacrilege. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

One of your best, i used like pinky n perky


----------



## barryd

Here you go. This will give you nightmares. Reflects my mood yesterday!

All done on a twenty quid keyboard and a cheap bass guitar. (tiny bit of lead at the end).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't tell mate > >


----------



## raynipper

I believe him Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He says he has followers, thinks he's a bleedin influencer now I bet, flogging dodgy merch out of his boot.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> He says he has followers, thinks he's a bleedin influencer now I bet, flogging dodgy merch out of his boot.


I do! I have a small but weird bunch of fans. Lots of chicks of course! I do have Bazza Bingo Merch yes!!

Roll up! £99.99 (each)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

So sad, and he had a promising career in 




























IT.


----------



## barryd

Bollox to IT! Do you wanna T Shirt then? Will give you a 50% discount as a super fan. (Model excluded)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Scam alert.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Ner ner ner ner get yer feckin knickers off! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yob!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Happier times, he funny lad.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Happier times, he funny lad.


Im gonna guess if they went on the X factor as a double act Simon Cowell would suggest Zolene went solo :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

This version is better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not even close, I do envy that you can occasionally bang the right notes though, I can just about do the first notes to the third man.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Happier times, he funny lad.


This duo needs to be `Discovered´ by somebody, they are so natural and both have fabulous voices plus other talents.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd have thought that if they wanted fame, they could easily have found it, they played in public often enough.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not even close, I do envy that you can occasionally bang the right notes though, I can just about do the first notes to the third man.


Yeah but how many musicians get play the keys with their head eh? Get out of that one without moving! Sound is pretty authentic though. Not bad for a twenty quid keyboard!


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'd have thought that if they wanted fame, they could easily have found it, they played in public often enough.


I remember Alan saying Zolene had no ambition to become professional, maybe she is right, so many of the professionals fail in their personal lives taking to drink and or drugs, Life isn´t their own anymore because they have to please millions not just themselves.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Yeah but how many musicians get play the keys with their head eh? Get out of that one without moving!


Hells bells are we seriously reduced to Eric bloody Morecambe humour now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not forgetting


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I remember Alan saying Zolene had no ambition to become professional, maybe she is right, so many of the professionals fail in their personal lives taking to drink and or drugs, Life isn´t their own anymore because they have to please millions not just themselves.


She is certainly better than pretty much anything Ive ever seen on the X Factor or equally as good as the top notch famous singers and she can also play just about any instrument. Ive been trying to get her to do one of my songs or a colab for ages but she is always too "busy"  or maybe too nice (her words).


----------



## JanHank

Are there anymore entertainers like that around now? We crossed in the post Barry, I was referring to the Blues Brothers.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Are there anymore entertainers like that around now? We crossed in the post Barry, I was referring to the Blues Brothers.


A fair few of them are still going. They were a proper band, not just one made up for the movie and most of the actors in the band were and are real professional musicians. Sadly John Belushi (my hero) died not long after the movie was made, Donald "Duck" Dunn and Matt "Guitar" Murphy also passed away not that long ago. A fair few still going though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Blues_Brothers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

John was brilliant, he was great in animal house.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> John was brilliant, he was great in animal house.


One of my most watched and favourite films of all time, along with the Blues Brothers of course.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Yeeeees! The Good the Bad and the Ugly which could refer to Jan, Baz and Kev. 

Ecstasy of Gold. Im quite proud of this as I did it not long after I started with my synth / keyboard and all of it is original, Brass, strings, drums, the lot.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Read the comments on this one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Old recording but good quality, Germany 1978


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## JanHank

Very strange, I hated this version when I first heard it, now it´s grown on me and the Emma and Husky, who I have never heard of before, sounds very Thame and even heartless.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

A lot of those kids will remember that for a lifetime. This is a couple of years ago I think but she has done it a few times. Its refreshing to see such a big star still so in touch with her fans.






She also recorded an acoustic session from the "Red" album in Nashville with an intimidate gathering of fans. Funny girl and super talented.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've liked her since the first time I saw her, such an open personality.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Couple of recent Covers to cheer you up! (Not!)  (dont think I posted them already)

The Clash Cover (extended and extra Ukraine Verse)






Black Sabbath Cover (Electric Funeral)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Different guitar, new bass pedal, song written last week, vocals done after choking on Scotch. Just left em in as it sounded different. :lol:

Loosely based on a couple of girls I knew long long ago and recent events regarding the ****ty way some fairer sex celebrities or those aspiring to be celebrities have been treat.


----------



## raynipper

Thats the best so far.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah but it was a low bar.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Thats the best so far.
> 
> Ray.


Cheque in the post. I almost agree. Some say Angel Delight was the best original song I did. I dunno. You will like the video though Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Narrrrr, kids stuff.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Narrrrr, kids stuff.
> 
> Ray.


Wish I had that kind of energy now, not sure I had it then.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stick with it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I didn't rate this at all but then I thought Barry might like it.


----------



## barryd

I do like it! Brilliant!

Here's something a bit different for you. Recorded this weekend at Rock God Towers. :headbang:

My version of Joy Divisions "Atmosphere".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, not for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Summat uplifting then!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think we're alone now.


Hmm!! scary thought.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Some drum lessons for you, at least I think it might be that.

https://www.youtube.com/c/AYEON/videos?view=0&sort=da&flow=grid


----------



## barryd

Hmmm. 3.5 million views for a drum cover to a backing track of Enter Sandman. Cant think why its so popular!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah, it escapes me too.


----------



## barryd

Ill just leave this here. :headbang:


----------



## raynipper

Are you often depressed Baz. Hope it doesn't get any worse of you might top yerself.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Are you often depressed Baz. Hope it doesn't get any worse of you might top yerself.
> 
> Ray.


No Ray. I never laughed so much or enjoyed doing a barmy cover as much as that. It was requested by Sherie (Pussers Daughter) so just a bit of a laugh really. Dunno if she has heard it yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Ill just leave this here. :headbang:


I'd rather you didnae, someone will trip over it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

CREAM Crossroads 1968


----------



## barryd

More rocked up fun from the 80s (actually late 79) and ironically the first ever video played on MTV US in 1981.

I recorded this three days ago but processing the video literally took three days!  Thought I would experiment a bit.

Bit of a funny twist in the middle. 

Turn up to number 11. :headbang:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You had a look of Nick Mason in that middle bit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


This is a rare photo of me and Taylor before she was famous. She is only looking pissed off because I drank all the champers and never gave her any.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tasteless tart.


----------



## barryd

No girl or pop star could resist that cute face Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I dare you


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I dare you


Nothing is safe! I can assure you though, you will regret it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think it might be beyond your own vocal range though, every other one is


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think it might be beyond your own vocal range though, every other one is


Who said I would try and sing it like Lee Marvin? Did you ever hear Good Ship Lollipop?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh good it's finished I can take my ear plugs out now.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Oh good it's finished I can take my ear plugs out now.


You mean you actually listened to it all the way through? :lol: Very sweary, I hope you werent offended.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah right, I passed.


----------



## barryd

Fanny


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Craddock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

this just popped up and thought you might like it a bit.


----------



## barryd

Fascinating stuff. Mastering is a black art. I never considered that beyond mastering for digital sound tracks which pretty much everything is now there is a whole new level of mastering for vinyl. The producers and masterers are the real geniuses behind the music. Its a proper black art. Your average track these days probably has between 10 to 20 individual vocal and instrument tracks on it unless its a basic rock, punk or blues track where it might be as few as five or even four but the more there are the more complex it is to produce, master and get right. Its mind blowing just how involved and complicated it all is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought you would get something from it that might make your own recordings have more too them.








Like being able to listen to them.


----------



## barryd

[email protected]


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Who Moi, nah, you're confusing me with someone else, probably that Ray bloke.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

I would have died if that Parrot had sang the proper words "Your so fcuking special" 

I remember the Amiga. I had the Atari ST. Blimey. A blast from the past there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Challenge Barry, could you cover this?

I used to like a bit of Burley Chassis.


----------



## barryd

Goldfinger! Great song. Maybe. Prolly won't dare sing it though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bok Bok!!!


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Bok Bok!!!


No, I'm not impersonating a chicken!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No more like a Turkey.

What's happening n the van front, I've not looked as you seem to have gone quiet on it, not that I blame you as you're so PICKY > >


----------



## barryd

All fallen through. The Swift Esprit got sold from under me and after a long thread on the "out and about live" forum I gave up on the Bailey as they reckon its a damp floor ticking time bomb and the dealer just wasnt communicating. Hank gets another summer tour by the looks of it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good for Hank bad for you though, would you like me to keep looking if so just tell me which models you're after again, I put the plot down somewhere and it's gone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well if you're too SCARED to try that please don't try this.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Good for Hank bad for you though, would you like me to keep looking if so just tell me which models you're after again, I put the plot down somewhere and it's gone.


I think the only thing that seems somewhere near is either the Swift Esprit 496 highline or the Bessaccar 496 highline. Lunar Roadstar 726 possibly but its getting on a bit now and not sure of its weight carrying capacity. Will start another thread at some point.

GoldFinger though. Careful what you wish for.


----------



## barryd

Here you go then Kev. Recorded just now. Well I say recorded. I found the shortest backing track possible with no vocals and just figured out the guitar. Well you didnt really think I was gonna sing it did you? :lol: Complete with the odd Les Dawson notes.

I wasnt going to put it on my channel as I have proper Goth groupie fans now and they might think Ive gone mad but that boats long sailed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nah, not getting away with that mate, you need to sing it, I know you can strum a guitar sort of.


----------



## barryd

LOL! No chance.  Thrash metal version maybe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Worth a cracking at it.


----------



## barryd

Nah. I have plans. :headbang:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh dear...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Love that track. I spent an age learning it and putting together a version from scratch myself complete with real seagulls. 

Its from one of my favourite films of all time "Local Hero". I once went and did a boys trip to various film locations up in Scotland and this was on of them. Spent the night in the hotel / pub, took the obligatory photo in the red phone box and camped on the beach. Its actually Pennan in Aberdeenshire.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Ive long wanted to do a cover of Lady GaGa's Bad Romance but after watching many many times the cover by Leo Moracchioli which IMO is one of the best if not "the" best rock cover ever made I always shied away from it. Finding or creating a decent drum track would be a nightmare but I discovered a lesser known version by Halestorm and got hold of an isolated Drum track and modified it a bit so the end result is somewhere in between the two. Its literally taken me a week to put this together. Numerous layers of guitar tracks, Wah Wah, Goth Dancers, Synth, Big kettle drum and some French lyrics!  Shouty vocals! Whats not to like


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hate those sorts of graphics, it focuses on the editor's ability instead of what is being portrayed.


Not my cup of char so my comments would be negative, but you have worked hard and done your best and produced something most of us could only aspire to.


Ok it was ..............


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hate those sorts of graphics, it focuses on the editor's ability instead of what is being portrayed.
> 
> Not my cup of char so my comments would be negative, but you have worked hard and done your best and produced something most of us could only aspire to.
> 
> Ok it was ..............


I did the pop art blood red graphics  The original video was full colour. I thought it added to the Industrial goth theme of the track.

Reminded me of this :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Took ages to find this fred again.


----------



## barryd

On the plus side it looks like all the videos are now displaying so I can see what they are and ignore them without having to click on them


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been doing that with your shoite for years


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They should have gone Mr P Tomlinson to write the forum software, he at least has a feckin clue.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Go on I double dare ya.


----------



## barryd




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I bet you've already been singing it and looked for the lyrics though.

Just a bit of fun, and it might turn out quite good if you put a bit of rock god into it, actually I can almost imagine it with a half way decent singerist with a gravelly voice, do we know anyone?


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I bet you've already been singing it and looked for the lyrics though.
> 
> Just a bit of fun, and it might turn out quite good if you put a bit of rock god into it, actually I can almost imagine it with a half way decent singerist with a gravelly voice, do we know anyone?


Hmm. Remember what I did to Shirley Temple.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Yeah definitely an Andrew oppss Barry type.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Yeah definitely an Andrew oppss Barry type.
> 
> Ray.


Can you translate that for normal people Ray?


----------



## raynipper

Nope, no need for 'normal' people Kev. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That smilie used to roll it's eyes, VS need to get it a blue badge now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure if this would interest you or not Barry


----------



## barryd

Very rarely play acoustic now apart from the odd bit of backing. Arthritic fingers have made a lot of the open chords tricky.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What makes it easier then on electrickery guitars?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> What makes it easier then on electrickery guitars?


Strings are slightly further apart, easier to press and I also play less open chords on electric. More power and bar codes and bonkers solos. I used to be quite nimble on the acoustic but not any more sadly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Now a thanks button would have been useful there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Glastonbury: 50 Years and Counting on BBC Two HD, Sun 19 Jun 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## barryd

Got that one earmarked for iPlayer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

YeeeeeHaaaaa! Special request in-between legs of our grand tour from Jan (Milly on Fruitcakes). My first (and probably last) foray into Country and Western!!


----------



## raynipper

Reminds me of Jessica Simpson as Daisy in Dukes of Hazard.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Reminds me of Jessica Simpson as Daisy in Dukes of Hazard.
> 
> Ray.


Thanks Ray, I think its me hat probably.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> YeeeeeHaaaaa! Special request in-between legs of our grand tour from Jan (Milly on Fruitcakes). My first (and probably last) foray into Country and Western!!


You must check just what you write Barry, who's legs is what came to my mind, or is that just my smutty mind 

Anyway you know this is the best song you have ever done so far, that's my unbiased 😁 opinion.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> You must check just what you write Barry, who's legs is what came to my mind, or is that just my smutty mind
> 
> Anyway you know this is the best song you have ever done so far, that's my unbiased 😁 opinion.


you seem to have smut on the brain today young lady! What is wrong with you? 

I thank you for your kind words but I would like to beg to differ! It might be the funniest and the first one with props. I liked Good Ship Lollipop for comedy value because it annoyed so many people.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> you seem to have smut on the brain today young lady! What is wrong with you?
> 
> I thank you for your kind words but I would like to beg to differ! It might be the funniest and the first one with props. I liked Good Ship Lollipop for comedy value because it annoyed so many people.


I´m in a bit of a fighting mood as well as smutty today, certain people get me that way you may have noticed 😬 😈


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I´m in a bit of a fighting mood as well as smutty today, certain people get me that way you may have noticed 😬 😈


Bovvered


----------



## raynipper

Saw this and thought of ....................................................... Baz.

(617) Pan's People - 'Green River' Top Of The Pops Creedence Clearwater Revival - YouTube 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Look at blond front left 



 I wonder if she kept her job after that.


----------



## patp

Just seen this. How can all you old farts remember what you danced to all those years ago. Chris and I met in 1969 so it would have been all the Stones and Beatles etc but blowed if we can remember  Mind you this was the outskirts of London, and we did go to a different pub, with live music, every night until we decided we had better "save up".


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Just seen this. How can all you old farts remember what you danced to all those years ago. Chris and I met in 1969 so it would have been all the Stones and Beatles etc but blowed if we can remember  Mind you this was the outskirts of London, and we did go to a different pub, with live music, every night until we decided we had better "save up".


Because they are a lot of old farts who want to stay forever teenagers in their heads and their tastes never change (boring) 😁. I’d love to see them walk to keep up to the music, let alone dance to it. 🕺


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why do we need to change, and what to?


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> Because they are a lot of old farts who want to stay forever teenagers in their heads and their tastes never change (boring) 😁. ..................


That´s rich coming from an Andre Roo (or whatever he´s called) fan.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> That´s rich coming from an Andre Roo (or whatever he´s called) fan.


Funny you should say that, I‘ve got a DVD of him playing right now. But I do notice how defensive you old codgers get when we talk about music 🧐

Theres a mens choir on with him right now singing when I’m 64, I’m way past that and you know you still luv me 😜


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Some of his concerts are quite amusing to watch.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Why do we need to change, and what to?


Well I changed from a shapely, fun loving, dancing, singing sexy thing ———- to a fat, grumpy, miserable silly old moo obviously.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Well I changed from a shapely, fun loving, dancing, singing sexy thing ———- to a fat, grumpy, miserable silly old moo obviously.


I hate to argue, but I think fat might be pushing it a bit


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Saw this and thought of ....................................................... Baz.
> 
> (617) Pan's People - 'Green River' Top Of The Pops Creedence Clearwater Revival - YouTube
> 
> Ray.


Cheers Ray but I've never been much of a dancer and those kind of outfits don't fit me no more.


----------



## raynipper

Maybe you need some of this...............................
Fabulous features & recipes from France (sendibm3.com) 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I dare you to have a go at this un.


----------



## barryd

Stupid boy. 🙄


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Na na, na na na...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know you like these so here's a different one for you


----------



## raynipper

Brilliant.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Posted a while back. One of the best live performances I have ever seen. Amazing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought it was a diffrent one.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I thought it was a diffrent one.


No. I was raving about it a while back. The band playing with the Blue Man group is Venus Hum and their lead singer is Annette Strean who is singing on that track. I think it's from about twenty years ago. I was so impressed I contacted her as I reckon she would be superb for some Rock Goth bingo stuff. Never got a reply.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

So it was, my memory is shocking.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> So it was, my memory is shocking.


Actually now you reminded me I can think of one person that might just blow that version of that song away. Zolene Mayberry. Just before we went away she finally agreed to do something with me. I was going to write something new which is still my preferred option but I bet she would kill this and I would love to have a stab at the music. Trouble is it's so good and it's been done.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That would be good to watch.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> That would be good to watch.


I'm a bit torn Kev. Zolene is a super star and I'll probably only get one crack at this (if that). Do I go with a cover or write something new just for her with a bingo twist? Being a greedy bastud and of course a serial charmer im going for both


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It would need a conversation but she seems like a talk to type of lass.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Anyone remember this guy at the Palladium.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, I do remember him. Probably got early brain damage.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Stunning performance. I love girly singers me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No need for any singing for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Santana Samba Pa Ti


This can bring tears to my eyes if I'm a bit down.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a talent, I wasn't a fan growing up but man he could sing, this is possibly the last time he sang in public, but when he looks at the camera and smiles, you can tell he's still Elvis.


----------



## erneboy

Like you I wasn't a fan Kev, but came to appreciate all his music as a result of finding his later stuff like Suspicious Minds absolutely superb.


----------



## barryd

Hmmm. Sounded a bit Hi de Hi club singer to me. Sorry. I never knew he could play Piano though to be fair.  Pianos baffle me. I just expect to be able to play them but they frustrate me. 💩


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well he was on his last legs by then, but he could still outsing a lot of current "singists"

Try this if you have a keyboard
*



*


----------



## barryd

No thanks Kev. I can play the keyboard but I just expect to be able to play it better because I play guitar.  I dont have time for tutorials FFS!

Im alright with keys when it come to playing Hammond organ stuff on rock tracks or things like that and even the odd solo bit but its just playing it in Piano mode that baffles me, not that I do tracks with much actual "Piano" in them.

Chords are easy but playing Piano is not about chords, I think you need to know how to read music properly.

I learned this within a month or so of getting my keyboard and did all of this on the synth keyboard. I picked it because its the only song that uses no black keys and is easier to play than it sounds. That said it took me an age to get it right. Few Les Dawson notes in it though.






I mainly need keys for stuff like this. I played keys on this and I think they sound awesome. Not tricky stuff though like piano.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm!! yeah, I see what you mean. ah well, at least you're good at puters, sort of


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure if you lke this but here goes.


----------



## barryd

Good find Kev. Brilliant stuff. Looked like a great atmosphere. 

Normal Rock God service will be resumed shortly by the way. Be afraid! be very afraid!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh heck!!! I hoped we were going to be spared as you couldn't afford the heating n lectrickery in your attic now.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Oh heck!!! I hoped we were going to be spared as you couldn't afford the heating n lectrickery in your attic now.


I wont need heating for this. It generates heat!! I may have to do it naked to avoid overheating.


----------



## barryd

Yes indeed! I'm back!

After working on summat special for a proper singer I took a break and thrashed out some number 11 metal nonsense. I cant help thinking it sounds a bit "Rocky Horror Show" camp rock. 

Good job the bass is the easiest song in the world to play as I fell about laughing at the end at the impromptu lyrics the other Rock God was singing.

Turn up to number 11.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Does Michelle go out when these fits overtake you or does she just spend a lot of time with hearing protection on?


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Does Michelle go out when these fits overtake you or does she just spend a lot of time with hearing protection on?


In space, no one can hear you scream!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah!! so that's why you're banished to the attic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## baldlygo

Victor Borge - lots on Youtube and always brilliant


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had all her stuff at one point.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I had all her stuff at one point.


Ah yes! I did a cover of that once. Absolutely sh1t! Well the singing was but I was quite pleased with the music. The challenge being how to make a guitar sound like the Oboe. Easy now with a synth but not back then with a guitar. Its actually a pretty mediocre tune, it was her voice that made that song great. It reminded me so much of Glastonbury festival in 1988/9 where it was constantly on Radio Avalon (The site radio station). Happy days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure if you'll like this but I spent a lot of time in coffee bars around Bradford before it became the ****hole it is now, and this was one I'd always put on the jukebox.


----------



## barryd

Never heard it before Kev. Love it. Keyboard sounds brilliant. Proper early 70s sound all of it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit before your time then young sprog   They did a few good ones.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I quite liked Jimmy Nail, I had a couple of his CDs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

I would prefer to watch and listen to this rather than Baz and his music.

_



_
Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> I would prefer to watch and listen to this rather than Baz and his music.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Ray.


I like a bit of rough too Ray.


I was waiting for her to fall off the chair, why sit like that anyway, looks a bit sttooopppidddd.


----------



## barryd

A David Essex cover no less but to be fair more Def Leppard than David Essex with a few Bingo twists. Rock n Roll innit or summat. Lots of fun getting groovy bass tones here and a good mixture of synth guitar and real guitar effects. Turn up to number 11 (again).

No live video or fancy dancers. Thats me on my Fizzy when I was 16.


----------



## JanHank

As said elsewhere, that is not a rock and roll beat, listen to Kev’s video above starting at 5.27 that’s a rock n roll beat and a day when you didn’t see many fat girls and boys only maybe if they didn’t dance.

Your song is pretty good though.
Who remembers this.? The song would be banned today as it has a naughty word in the lyrics.


----------



## barryd

The term Rock or Rock n Roll encaptures all these days Jan. Well lots. Its what I would call a Rock track. I never wrote it anyway. David Essex did


----------



## JanHank

I heard and see you've had an admiring message on YouTube  👍


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I heard and see you've had an admiring message on YouTube  👍


Yeah, Im big in Euro land me!


----------



## JanHank

As your manager what's the commission? 🤲


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> As your manager what's the commission? 🤲


10% which equates to zero at the moment but as the manager you have to invest in a whole new load of equipment. Ill send you a list (and an invoice)


----------



## JanHank

You do have the correct address

Die Anderer Strasse 13.
NeuSchlüpfer
Brandenburg
Germany


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> You do have the correct address
> 
> Die Anderer Strasse 13.
> NeuSchlüpfer
> Brandenburg
> Germany


No, as I already have your "correct" address! Mwahahahahahaaa!


----------



## JanHank

I’ve moved🤓


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I found someone worserer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was listening to Lisa Tarbuck on the Radio last night driving home and she played this, my favorite versio and so well sung by two blokes who are not know for singing, John was taken way to early, what else may he have done in his life.


----------



## barryd

Agreed Kev, great film although the musicians in the film were real world class musicians. 

I did a parody of that song years ago but nobody liked it or "got it". A mix of clips from the film and me playing guitar and singing along with a backing track. I thought I nailed the solo though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was a good film I thought at the time, the only thing which irked me was the bottle throwing, I don't think they woud actualy do that and if they did they would bounce of the netting and not smash.

Porkies and animal hose were good too.

A bunch of us would go to the flicks after a couple in the pub, dunno why we never got kicked out, especially when we nearly started a riot when we went to see Bronco Billy, crapest film ever.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> *It was a good film I thought at the time, the only thing which irked me was the bottle throwing, I don't think they woud actualy do that and if they did they would bounce of the netting and not smash.*
> 
> Porkies and animal hose were good too.
> 
> A bunch of us would go to the flicks after a couple in the pub, dunno why we never got kicked out, especially when we nearly started a riot when we went to see Bronco Billy, crapest film ever.


I think that was the whole point of the Blues Brothers, Typical John Landis over the top. I Dont think the rozzers would have had two hundred cop cars, a swat team and the army chasing them at the end either. 

I might watch it again tonight now. I could probably recite the entire script. I have a directors cut somewhere with loads of extras in, I think its a good 20 min longer.

Me and my best pal when we were 17 thought we were the Blues Brothers Im sure. Cruising about on a night with all the music off the film playing on the cassette. We certainly drove like them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Those were the days mate, happier times.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Another to savour


----------



## barryd

Orange Whip? Orange Whip? Three orange whips!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Orange Whip? Orange Whip? Three orange whips!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lets change it up a bit:-


I love a bit of this on occasion


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> View attachment 99390


A true Blues Brothers fan would have got that straight away Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah, that's why, I cannot stand John Candy so wouldn't have watched it.


----------



## JanHank




----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ah, that's why, I cannot stand John Candy so wouldn't have watched it.


Eh? The Blues Brothers film? You said you had watched it. You have to have watched it a 100 times+ to be a true fan though.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


>


Looks pretty good that. Lets ave it!


----------



## JanHank

I´m going to write down the recipe, probably use orange juice out of a bottle, Korn / corn Schnaps instead of vodka and a few more adaptions.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I´m going to write down the recipe, probably use orange juice out of a bottle, Korn / corn Schnaps instead of vodka and a few more adaptions.


Pina Colada or Long Island Ice tea were always my favourites. Not had one for yonks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

This song escaped me for years. I would often play the solo or mess about with it but I could never sing it. Finally, I decided to have a bit of a pub singer go in a different key. More Metallica than Thin Lizzy and I have to admit all of it done and mixed under the influence. It’s a fun track though and another “over the top” production. I don’t think there was a church organ on any of the covers of this excellent track but f*ck it! There is now.


----------



## JanHank

Didn’t like that, but here’s another boozy song that brings back some happy memories for me, just the chorus really when everyone joined in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Barry would have to put in some serious effort to be worse than these, but they have over 1m subscribers.


----------



## barryd

To be fair the singing is good. I hate banjos though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> To be fair the singing is good. I hate banjos though.


I thought they were offal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just came up on me algy rythm, I thought you might enjoy it and maybe even get something useful from it Bazz/


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Just came up on me algy rythm, I thought you might enjoy it and maybe even get something useful from it Bazz/


I think I've seen that before years ago. Marvellous stuff. The process is still pretty much the same, the technology however and of course cost is anything but. Everything you see there, the 24 track reel to reel tape recorder, the massive mixing desk all digital now and can be done on a laptop. My set up even all runs off 12v so I can take it in the van. In fact its a great place to record acoustic stuff and vocals as its a total dead zone. The Rock God cave at home is awful. Terrible place to record.

People still spent hundreds of thousands, millions even on building recording studios and kit but the good thing is you can set up a home recording studio for a few hundred quid now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Only Debbie Harry could light up such an awful song. Bloody banjo again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Not watching it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Meow!!

You'll miss the stripper in the background then, your loss.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Irene Cara aged 8


----------



## barryd

Jeeesaz!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stick with it, it improves


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She's grown up a bit


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Ferkin ell Kev. Scraping the Barrel now. Ill have something for you in a bit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Ferkin ell Kev. Scraping the Barrel now. Ill have something for you in a bit.


Just a bit of variety for others who might go onto the thread, it's not all about you you know 😉 😀


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Just a bit of variety for others who might go onto the thread, it's not all about you you know 😉 😀


Yes it is!! The thread is called "One for Barry D"


----------



## barryd

Bit trippy. Definitely a trippy video. Done a few Bowie covers but this was the hardest by a country mile. Wanted to make it a bit different and more synth based with no slappy bass. There is only one guitar in this version. Dont know if it works. Double tracked the vocals with different eq and compression. Bit of a stretch and I lowered it a step. Anyway, its a great song by the legend David Bowie.

Pretty much all of it was done on the one keyboard. You wont here the bass on a laptop or phone but dont blame me if it blows your speakers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Someone with proper keyboard skills.


----------



## barryd

Rubbish!









Toccata and Fugue in D Minor Cover


Recent performance of Toccata and Fugue in D Minor with a modern style twist. Im wasted on here. Or maybe just wasted. Performed Live at Darlo internationa...




tinyurl.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Daft Tart.

Merry Christmas Barfy and of course to the mysterious Michelle who may or may not exist


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Weirdest ZOMBIE cover


----------



## barryd

Brilliant cover. Fantastic guitar work


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They do a few different covers, bit like deliverence to watch though, but she can sing ansd he can play.


----------



## erneboy

Excellent.

I once saw a young lad who played guitar that way years ago in Israel. Can't remember his name. the sound he made was fantastically full, half guitar half percussion from a semi acoustic. He did the whole gamut from hard rock to ballads. All the sound was all his own, unlike some of the sham half karaoke acts you see who can leave go of the guitar and have sip of their beer and a natter with a mate while all the music and singing goes on uninterrupted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Could Bob Dylan write today like he used to?


Submit your FEATURE Film Screenplay: https://www.outstandingscreenplays.com/competitions-featureHave a short screenplay you wish to turn into a film or get f...




youtube.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Try this one Barry  










Pretend like you are a Celebrity


Convert your text to a celebrities voice using this text to speech ai.#ai #texttospeech #artificialintelligence #dictation




youtube.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://storage.googleapis.com/vocodes-public/tts_inference_output/a/d/1/vocodes_ad1ec229-1e20-47db-a512-d6c615914f2b.wav


----------



## barryd

LOL! I can do a not too bad David Bowie impersonation and make myself sound like Keith Flint out of the prodigy (who never really had much dialogue anyway)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can you do owt with this in your style?


----------



## barryd

Noooo! Not another country song. Jan's was bad enough!


----------

